# Naruto: The Seven Swordsmen of the Mist



## Velocity (Sep 24, 2011)

Throughout history, The Village Hidden within the Mist has always been protected by seven loyal ninja. It is said that, at the founding of Kirigakure, seven ninja fought for seven days and seven nights against the Seven Ninja of Clarity soley to allow the man who would become the First Mizukage to lay the foundations for his Hidden Village. The First Mizukage was an amazing blacksmith and, in thanks, he forged each of the seven ninja a blade that reflected their combat style. He only asked that they protect the Hidden Village as they had protected him, a promise that gave birth to the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist.

At first, each of the Seven Swordsmen took on a student whom they taught their combat style. After several generations, for the life of a Swordsman was often short, it was instead decided that the last remaining Swordsman would pick the seven strongest Genin from Kirigakure and teach them how to wield the sword that chose them.

This is the tale of the newest and most powerful generation of the Seven Swordsmen, their triumphs and failures, their joys and fears, their trials and celebrations, their life and death.

==============================​
*55FY*​
Three small boats quietly cut a path across the water, the lead boat having only two upon it while the other boats had three. There was no sound from the boats, the noise of the oars somehow lost to the heavy fog that wrapped itself around the boats. While the seven young children remained huddled and careful as they rowed, the man stood tall as he concentrated with his fists curled up in a handseal. He whispered to himself every so often, then looked in random directions before returning to his original pose. The journey was slow, seemingly taking forever, but the man soon signalled to the group to stop rowing.

Another signal told the group "Walk from here," then more said, "Seven. One each. Silent. One north. Takoyaki."

Takoyaki was the nickname he gave the youngest of the group. Her real name was Sachiko, but her connection with octopuses was clearly too hard to pass up. His signals informed Sachi that she was to move first and that her target was north of the group. Sachi jumped off of the boat and landed silently on the water before running in the direction she was told. As she ran, she pulled out a strangely designed wakizashi. Pointing it to her side, the blade and handle both extended until the weapon more resembled a naginata.

The fog was helpful, it masked her movements and allowed her to sneak up on her target without being seen. Her weapon was useful, it allowed her to run through her target's throat and prevent him from making any noise as he died. Just as the group had been taught, Sachi hid the body from view and then used her Transformation Technique to take on his appearance. Her weapon once more changed form, this time becoming a normal katana. Each of the guards wore once such weapon and were trained well in its use.

As she waited for the next signal, Sachi allowed herself a moment to recall why they were doing this. The group had been together now for three weeks and were approaching the border of the Land of Lightning. The last three weeks had been pretty tough, but their Sensei had warned them that this was the easiest part. Why they had to travel the world, Sachi didn't understand... But she was a member of the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist, the highest honour within Kirigakure, and so there was no complaining.

All Sachi knew was that the other four Hidden Villages were embroiled in war and fighting over both land and something called Tailed Beasts. She had no idea what those were, but Sensei had joked even he would have difficulty bringing one down. If they were strong enough to cause him problems, what hope would they have? It wasn't something Sachi dwelled on often, if only because she had been told to focus on mastering her sword. That was the purpose of the mission, the Fourth Mizukage had told the group before they left - that each of them had to go on a journey and prove themselves worthy of the Seven Swords and the legacy they share.

"Oh, aren't we the lucky few," Sachi whispered to herself, taking up position where her target had once stood, "Who get to wander such a long and lonely road."


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2011)

He just waited there while sitting on the piece of ground next to them which was actually a big rock coming out from the water, waiting for orders. They had to row for a while in some strange boats through the fog before they could arrive to a proper place to stop and start this mission. All of them stood on the water but him; he just went over that rock.

The first to go was Sachiko, a girl a couple of years younger than him. The habit of their sensei of calling them by strange nicknames was something that you could say was a trait of the man.

Taisuke?s eyes closed as he was waiting for his turn while imagining the best way to do the job, then their sensei called for him with one of those weird nicknames as if he could not remember his or actually anyone name.*"Doragon ga ki "*he called him, it meant something like dragon brat or dragon guy, whatever it was not his name.*"East.One shot."*the  guy opened his eyes showing his yellow iris and a little smile showing his sharp teeth"It?s Taisuke, sensei. Tai-su-ke"he said while removing the dust on his shorts.Yeah his name was Taisuke Hyomatsu.

After that he just left without asking anything, he knew what he should do already. His movements were stealthy and fast, looking for his target carefully trying not to be found out first and not to give away their location and screw all the plan. 

After some seconds of running Taisuke found him. Making a couple of hand seals, the man who was walking slowly while patrolling stopped moving. The young boy jumped from behind instantly towards the man just to split him in two parts from above with one swing of his long sword which actually seemed kind of heavy for the boy.

The blood of his victim spattering his face. Removing the blood on his katana and on his face, he smiled as both halves of the body were starting to sink in the water."Good, good. It would be bad if my clothes get dirty because of this"he said and then used the transformation technique to turn into the man. "A piece of cake."


----------



## Laix (Sep 25, 2011)

*Misaki Nakano*

It was silly really.

They were performing an assassination mission near the water. At first thought, one would think that this was an advantage for the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist. But for one of the two Swordswomen of the Mist, Nakano Misaki, it was a disadvantage.

The sword that had chosen the 12-year old girl, The Rabbit's Sprint, was one based around electricity, lightning, electrons, the lot. It generally had a bad relationship with water, so why on earth would a Swordsmen of the Mist choose to wield such a sword? Wouldn't it put her at such a disadvantage through her career? With her comrades fighting with ease on the water, Misaki would have to watch her every step with every splash.

Despite the gloomy thoughts, it was something Nakano preferred not to dwell on.

Misaki Nakano drifts out of her thoughts, seeing that two of her comrades have already taken action. Their mission assigned by their sensei, who Misaki personally referred to as "Monstie", was to assassinate their own targets who were apart of something Misaki didn't bother to find out about. 
_
A target's a target..._ That's the motto Misaki chose to live by, even if her happy smiles and sometimes sheepish grins were anything to go by.

_Taking action. Don't fuck this up Misaki!_ She growled to herself with her thoughts, before leaping out of the wooden boat. Small sparks of electricity dance along her skin, threatening to erupt into a short storm. The Nakano knows treading on water meant she had to keep this under control however so she couldn't injure herself.

Misaki sprints across the waters, moving at a speed much faster than her comrades. She was still miles slower than her sensei, but even at this speed she was faster than Sachi, and this is without her sword's abilities activated. Speed is what Misaki Nakano prides herself on.

Within seconds, her enemy is sighted just a few meters north of where Sachi dispatched of her target. Misaki launches into the skies, taking her silver katana-like blade out of the white holster on her back. The handle decorated with silver rabbit ears dances with her fingertips, the electricity flowing around it growing in size. Nakano increases the chakra being pumped into the blade, creating a small lightning storm around the area she jumps through the air. The man is instantly stunned by the attack, allowing Misaki to finish him off with a sharp slice past his throat. 

The blue water is now stained with his blood, his body falling deep underwater. However, that isn't the only person lying on the ground--- Misaki has also fallen to her knees, frying herself with electricity by mistake.

"Shit shit *SHIT!* I'm such a fool!!" she scowls to herself, slowly getting up from the water. Small sparks still flicker on her skin, with her hair slightly on end and her eye twitching. She silently hoped that her comrades hadn't noticed just what went on there, but it was likely they saw every bit of it, and was laughing their arses off.


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 25, 2011)

Three down, four to go.

Typhoon had been sitting and watching silently from his row boat as three of his comrades had slowly taken out a target that their Sensei directed them too and now it was his turn. He watched his sensei with unblinking eyes until he finally looked back and then pointed at a ninja to the north-west of them. *"Hurricane, go."* He never seemed to call him by "Typhoon" always "Hurricane" actually, he never seemed to call anyone by their name, always something different.

The boy quickly dismissed the thought however as his sensei seemed to be growing somewhat angry that he was sitting their zoning out in the boat instead of taking action and doing what he was told. So he quickly and quietly stepped out of the boat, and using the fog around him to conceal his movements made his way to the north-west and his target. He came closer and closer and finally he was only fifteen feet away from the man who stood tiredly staring out into the fog around him, it was obvious that nothing ever seemed to occur here, no attacks, no alarms, nothing. It was just water and fog, nothing ever happened out here. That is, up till today.

Yes, sadly this man was to lose his life. As Typhoon grew closer and closer to the man he felt sort of bad that he would have to take this possibly innocent and unsuspecting man down, however at the same time that was his job and his must fulfill it. The boy now was only five feet behind the guard and began to draw Dancing Needle from his back, within seconds he had the odd weapon in his hand. Then moments later he was upon him, at first the guard would fill only a tingling sensation as the blade slowly poked in and out of him, something like an itch. But gradually the blade began releasing more and more chakra and the itch developed into full on pain. The guard whipped around to see the cause of it, but it was to late, Typhoon began to deliver the finished blows. 

With fantastic speed and fluidity the swordsman began an onslaught of stabbing into the guard and soon chakra seemed to be pouring out of him and then evaporating into the air. He didn't even have time to speak or really even see his attacked before he fell into the water below and landed with a soft "Cu'plunk" As he fell into the water Typhoon took on his form and performing the needed hand seals was now standing where his victim once stood, and the putting on the same bored and tired look he looked out into the distance.

_This is only the beginning Akuma, this is only the beginning_


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 25, 2011)

*Majin Daikon*

The overgrown twelve year old was getting a bit edgy, they were to act quietly as their ships cut trough this fogbank. Being quiet and unnoticeable wasn't Majin's strong point and he had been fighting the urge to just leap out on to the water and race toward their target before entering with the Majin Smash mode. But one of the first experience this up and coming swordsman had with their sensei was one where he was exposed to the terrifying amount of killing intent that legendary shinobi possessed. 

Majin assumed it was to make it clear who they were dealing with, and if that had been the case...It worked, the Daikon kid followed his orders to the letter, for now. After all, killing that monster was too irresistible of an challenge. But that was a wall to climb at a later point, years from now. Lost in thought, when his peers were sent on their way, Majin snapped himself out of it and prepared for his own task.

A hand gesture pointing him towards a specific direction and the following phrase were enough to sent him on his way. "Oni, make sure you keep it down." He set out in that way, slowly but deliberately, the fog was thick enough to conceal both the large teenager and his oversized weapon but noise was something he had to be cautious about.

As he approached his target, a flash in the distance caught the attention of both the hunter and the prey, "Oni" had his suspicion that his little luvbunny had just taken someone out. 

He made use of this distraction, first topping it off with a distraction of his own as the guard peered into the distance to confirm if he actually saw something on the water trough the fog. A nearby thud, alarmed him. He spun to his left, reaching for his weapon, the source of the thud was the "head" section of the Aoi Kyojin. It's size and weight made it tricky to use in a stealthy attack, an actual strike with it alone would be defeat the purpose Majin just threw it a few meters ahead of him and to the side of the guard while holding on the other end of the weapon.

As the guard stepped in one direction, The Mist nin came up from behind and placed one hand over the mouth of the guard before stabbing him in the back with his weapon. After two second it was obvious, even to the inexperienced kid, that he messed up. "Fuck." He whispered to himself, the guard was still struggling, meaning that he didn't get the instant kill he was after. He could only assume that he missed the vital he was aiming for, he made a note of it to read more into this at a later time so that this wouldn't happen again.

His hand over the mouth kept the guard from drawing attention to himself but even trough the debilitating pain, he attempted to reach for his sword. Majin wouldn't have this of course, He let go of his lengthy weapon and now that hand joined the other on the head of the guard, though on the back of the head. Brute strength was something he was more comfortable with, twisting the one hand in the direction of the other, the target was taken out with a sickening crunch sound.

It might've piqued a highly attentive ear, but it surely wouldn't have given them away. Or so he hoped.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 26, 2011)

*[Hisao; First Outing]​*​
Hisao sat, his arms crossed over his chest and eyes closed shut. Though he was surrounded by his fellow swords his thoughts were his only friends, something he was never afraid to vocalize if asked. His eyes shifted under his heavy eyelids as he felt the small boat lightly rock, seemed the group brute was on the move. _`Hope that Neanderthal doesn’t give us away’ _ he thinks to himself, his eyes opening revealing his soft gray eyes. Slightly biting his lower lip his eyes cut toward the lead boat, he knew it was getting close to his turn to make a move and take his place in this weary fog. Watching intently as ‘the oldman’, as he called him, focused on Daikon he couldn’t help but think he’d rather be reading a good book. 

But that thought was fleeting however as the old man turned once again to their direction, this signal was to be for Hisao, as he felt a gaze fall upon him. His eyes focusing on the signal, it read. *One, South/Koushouke*. The young boy’s eyes fell to annoyed slits before he rolled them, Koushouke (Roughly meaning Fancy Hair) was the nickname he, the old man,  gave him to his annoyance. He wanted to return a signal of his own, but decided it better to just get on with the mission at hand. Unlike his contemporaries; Hisao didn’t bring speed, fancy flashy Jutsu or power to the table as he wasn’t especially quick or powerful. What he brought to the table was that special type of sadism, which only years of being exposed to it brought. Compared to Daikon, the boat barely rocked as Sakamoto slipped over the side.

The foggy water rippled softly as he allowed himself to seemingly melt into it. He almost felt sorry for his target as compared to the others, his death would be slow and agonizing to the point he would wish for a swift death. Something that Hisao wouldn’t afford him in the least. Kicking off the water with a small push of Charkra the assassin swims silently toward his unsuspecting prey. As he reached him he rolls his jaws allowing several small bubbles to break the surface, this of course catches the sentries attention as it is pulled to the surface of the water. The man’s eyebrows furl, nothing but murky darkness. T’was a fish, and nothing more or at least he hoped. But as his gaze cut from the water back to his surroundings Hisao face broke the calm surface of the water, puckering two needles are fired from his mouth. They sink effortlessly into the man’s neck piercing the large artery and release their doses of poison. Eyes bulged in pain; the man can only muster the strength to grasp the wound as the paralytic sets in. He can’t even scream to in response to the racking pain that the scorpion fish were known for sets in. Grabbing the man’s legs as he started to sink, Hisao guides him to his watery grave with a silent gesture.

Climbing back to the surface of the water, Hisao forms the appropriate seals to transform into his target and take his place. Shifting his glance back to the boat he slides his left hand across to Fukachishio and places it on its hilt. _ ‘Silent, that man’s blood was not worth your edge’_ he thinks in response to the tug the sword gave him.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 26, 2011)

*Seijūrō, Shuuhei*
_'Point the biggest skeptic out, I'll make them a believer' _

Shuuhei was lying down on the boat furthest from Sensei. He enjoyed having a quick snooze on long travels, his arm draped over his face. Resting against the side of his boat was his standard Katana. He feigned sleep as the boat rocked steadily along the river. He was suppose to be rowing the boat, but it seemed the other two did not even realize he stopped rowing a while ago. He felt the boat come to a gradual stop. The quiet yet piercing whisper from sensei cut through the cold wind to each of the young Kenjutsu warriors' ears. _Great, work..._ Thought Shuuhei annoyed that he would be forced to participate in such a trivial matter, _could he not just be left to his own devices?_. He pleaded to himself. Shaking his head as he moved along with group, his blue katana planted into his Obi. His white and blue kimono allowing him freedom and movement with out restriction, he prefered it to wearing anything else. 

Sensei then called them to a halt, before sending everyone to a specific target to dispatch. Shuuhei was last one to be sent, *"Ookii Chinpo, far west, watching the river. Go."* Shuuhei didn't even know what Chinpo meant, he knew Ookii meant big but that was it. So his sensei called him something he didn't even understand which did not bother the young warrior too much. What bothered him was the amount of work Sensei demanded of them. "Tsch, effort..." Shuuhei complained under his breath, but he knew the Sensei would pick it up, he always did it was quite annoying when it did that. With a final shake of his head, he jumped to the riverbed, before running with a low and powerful stance. Drawing chakra together, he began to call upon the Hidden Mist technique, bringing forth a thick and dense mist covering him as he flew along the river bed silently. His eyes constantly on his target but his peripheral always searching for any other danger or attack. Anticipation helped decrease reaction time to a presented Stimuli or something like that, he couldn't quite remember.

As he descended upon his target, a plan was coagulating within his mind. A small smile appearing on the corner of his lips as he even impressed himself with the deadly strategy. He stopped abruptly, before walking into the water disappearing into it's dark depths and not resurfacing.

A Guard was to watch the river, something felt eerie about today to him, something just felt... off. Perhaps it was the odd thick mist which seemed to be plaguing them tonight. The guard couldn't describe it but whatever it was, he did not like it one bit and wanted to go back to warmth and comfort of his home. He blew his breath into his hands and rubbed them together vigorously trying to bring warmth to himself when suddenly he saw a face down dead body floating in the middle of the water. The guard who had never seen real action before and it was only been a few days on the job was new to all this and watched in horror as the size of the body made it clear that it was a mere boy. The guard responded courageously and quickly, moulding chakra to the soles of his feet he ran atop the water towards the body. 

He reached it in seconds, before stopping it from sailing down river anymore. He crouched down and turned over the body. What happened next he could not tell you, as when he turned the body around he then felt a surging pain in his throat, he tried to talk, shout, ask for help but nothing came but a strange gurgling sound. His eyes widened in fear when he realised the boy was in fact alive and from his hand came a long Katana. He could do nothing as he felt himself die but watch the boy, how could someone so young... Be capable of such things? Were his last thoughts as he died on Shuuhei's Katana. 

Shuuhei withdraw his Katana and turned it swiftly in his hands removing the blood from the blade. He then gathered mist around the dead body as it floated down the river and would eventually reach the ocean. He put his Katana back into it's scabbard, whilst saying a silent pray for the man he had just killed. He hated killing men such as those, he would prefer to kill those of evil, it would make him feel slightly better if anything. But Shuuhei was a member of the Seven Swordsman and did not have time to dwell on such matters, he pushed it to the depths of his mind as he returned back to Sensei.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2011)

"*What took you so long?*" Sensei sighed, seeming so loud after the tense silence, "*Kids these days...*"

With a low whistle, he called the group to him. They had luckily managed not to signal the watchtower that sat only a few hundred metres away. Sensei had warned them that there was a contingent of guards waiting inside and that the last thing they would need is to leave several dozen bodies strewn all over the place. Sachi had asked about the seven bodies they would be leaving anyway, but Sensei merely remarked that there were things in the water that'd eat up the bodies after they had left.

He didn't tell them, however, that the only reason they hadn't been eaten by those _things_ was because of a jutsu he had maintained ever since they left. With a slight grin, Sensei imagined what the kids would have done if they had seen the monster. Would've crapped themselves, he figured.

Now that the group was assembled, Sensei once again explained what they were doing.

"*We're on a journey, the eight of us,*" he told the others,"*And it has three purposes. The first and most important is to train you - you are after all the next generation of the Seven Swordsmen. The second is to awaken the true power of the Seven Swords - the weapons you're wielding now aren't actually giving you everything they have, they're holding back intentionally until you pass their test. I remember where each of the tests are, so we'll sort those out as we go. The third and final reason we're doing this is to gather information. You know the other four Hidden Villages are currently at war with each other, that's why there were guards here in the first place, so our job is to find out as much about the war as possible. We're not here to stop it, or even get involved, but the Mizukage would like to at least know why there's a war going on at all. If it has something to do with Jinchuriki, he'll want to make sure his nephew gets the extra protection necessary for when the winner of this war comes looking for him.*

"*Get it?*" Sensei said, slapping Majin on the head, "*You obviously didn't hear me when I said to be quiet when you took care of the guards, so make sure you drill that into your skull. I'm not being paid enough to repeat myself.*"

Sachi slumped down on a nearby log after Sensei finished talking. The sky was the deepest purple she had ever seen, even though she could only see it slightly through the heavy mist. Night time was so peaceful, but this was probably the last night of peace the group would have for a long time. There was bound to be a great many Kumogakure forces spread around the Land of Lightning, so they would have to take the headbands from the guards they just killed and hope those - combined with the outfits the Mizukage had packed away for them - would be a believable enough disguise.

After camp had been made, Sensei used a jutsu to turn the area invisible. He informed the group that it wouldn't stop people touching them, so they would have to take turns keeping watch until morning. If they wanted to, they could sit up in pairs or something. He didn't appear to care what they did, so long as they didn't disturb his sleep.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2011)

*Taisuke*

_"Tch. I would gladly cut off his head if he weren?t so strong"_Tai thought after he said they were slow, he just stayed there listening at whatever their sensei was saying. As long as he could manage to control Gin ryuu at it?s full potential and have some battles, he will do as he is told; he wouldn?t even care about sensei calling him by that weird nickname. Also he almost let out a loud laugh when the man slapped Majin on the head, it looked really hilarious though he managed to control and stop himself not to screw everything.

Looking at the outfits that they were going to use to keep going on with the mission later, he just made a face of disappointment"The people of this country sure have bad taste"he said before turning his head"Oka~y, I?m getting the first turn, I don?t want Misaki to shock herself again because of the nervousness of an enemy coming in the middle of the night or something"he announced, stating clearly that he would be the first one to guard the camp and also making fun of the girl so the ones who weren?t able to see what happened could know.

With that said, he went and satwhile hugging his sword, Gin ryuu, with one arm so he could unsheathe it quickly if it?s needed


----------



## Laix (Sep 27, 2011)

*Misaki Nakano*
_The Land of Lightning Border_



The Seven Swordsmen of the Mist are lined up in front of their Sensei, listening to the speech he is giving about their goals, swords and an explanation of the situation. The name they were all given, 'The Seven Swordsmen of the Mist' is set in stone in her mind. It's all she thinks about. Not her comrades, her abilities or even the current situation at times. It was just that she was a member of the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist... Even though she was a female.

However, it was slightly funny and even coincidental to Misaki that the first generation to feature a female in fact has _two _females. Perhaps many would expect a rivalry to develop between herself and Sachi, but she couldn't detect one. At least, not yet. Nakano would prefer it if the two girls could get over any predujice they may face together, rather then at odds with eachother.

It took her enough hard work to get here anyway. She couldn't let it be ruined by_ anyone.
_
There is the shortest moment of silence Misaki has witnessed before one of the eager budding Swordsmen speak up. It's Taisuke, who bears his sharp teeth as he speaks with an almost nonchalant tone.

"Oka~y, I'm getting the first turn. I don't want Misaki to shock herself again because of the nervousness of an enemey coming in the middle of the night or something," he announces, declaring his will or rather telling everyone that he would be the one guarding the camp. This part however is blocked out by Misaki. Her body is frozen, with chills going down her spine as she realises that somebody _did_ see her little cock-up earlier.

"Damn it!" She squeaks as sparks of electricity flare up around her, reflecting her emotions. Even in genin, nature transformation and chakra were kept constantly under control. However, Misaki's chakra control could be considered the worst of the group, with her chakra and electricial abilities often leaking out. Most of the time, it's when performing a jutsu or when she feels a strong emotion. It prevents her from hiding--- from enemies, and her emotions.

"I'll guard the camp too!" she finally speaks up, turning her sharp glare to Taisuke. "In fact, you should let me and Sachi do it. We aren't useless y'know."


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2011)

*Taisuke*

He just heard at what the girl had to say, her reactions were always hilarious, too much material for a joker like him. But what made him smile was that his plan went accordingly to what he wanted, as if he would sacrifice his sleep. Smiling and looking at Misaki he walked over her and said"C?mmon don?t get mad. Not that I was underestimating ya or anything"he said and then put a hand on her shoulder"Then you two can make the first guard of the night, I?m taking the last turn"he stated smiling as an strange shine in his eyes, he deceived her.

"Then I?m going to sleep, have a nice sleepless ni~ght "with that the boy took his sword and started to walk over the place where he was going to sleep, his plan of making someone to watch over them first was a success. Still with Gin ryuu by his side he went and fell asleep as soon as he got comfortable.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 28, 2011)

*[Hisao, Night Watch]​*​
Hisao’s eyes closed to slants as he listened to that old man, a relic of a time long pass, speak. Seemed even though they did their jobs for the most part silent and efficiently they still lacked the cohesive speed that he thought they should have. Pulling a hand from across his chest the young boy runs his index finger across the center fixture of the kenseikan as he, the old man, finished his short berating of their performance and went on to explain the details of the reason they were here. Again it was something that Hisao really wasn’t interested in; he never wanted to be one of the seven swordsmen. Pulling his arm back around his midsection as the old man spoke Hisao remembers back, at how his beast of a father beat his ass from one end of the clan to the other when he told him he didn’t want to join such a group of people. Seemed being a noble wasn’t good enough for old man Sakamoto, ‘And after I raised you.’ Was the comment as the heavy staff pounded away at the young boy’s flesh. The very thought made Hisao tremble lightly and a small trickle of blood seeped from the wound he bit into his lower lip. 

The warm sensation of his own blood brought the poor boy back to his senses and his light slate grey eyes split open, realizing that he was bleeding he turns his head from the rest of the group as they were told that they would need to take turns watching the camp while others took turns sleeping. Seemed the old man didn’t care who was first and who was last as long as his sleep was undisturbed. _ ‘Typical adult’_ Hisao thought his gaze cast toward the soft earth he sat upon. His thought trailed back to the guard he had killed, for a moment he dwelled on the uncertainties of the act. Did the man have a family? Was he evil or innocent? Did his life deserve to be ended in such a cruel and painful act? As Hisao gaze shifted over the ground he pushed those thoughts to the back of his mind. He was no longer a child, he was an assassin now and there were no room for these types of thoughts. Only the target and the execution of the target were important. Only the mission’s success came above all else, even his life was forfeit if the mission would still be complete, that would be an acceptable loss. At least that is what his father told him as he was choked into unconsciousness the night before he was given over to sensei. 

The loudmouth Taisuke was first to speak up after the old man told them to watch camp in rotations. His voice was even irritating to Hisao and he clearly was scheming as he brought Misaki’s little mishap to everyone’s attention. Rolling his jaw as the boy spoke Hisao brings another scorpion fish barb forth and bites down on it hard causing the dark purple venom to ooze out. As suspected Misaki took offense to what the loudmouth had said and went as far as to say the first shift watch should be left to Sachi and she. Hisao could only shake his head as he spat the venom that seeped from the barb to the ground. Luckily for him his years of exposure to the Scorpion Fish poison had given him a strict immunity to all but the most potent strains of the venom. Seemed that Taisuke’s plan had come full circle as he had seemingly forced Misaki to take first watch over the camp and even volunteer Sachi. 

 “You’re one to talk loudmouth, between your reckless kill and excessive talking I’m surprised we didn’t get discovered.” Hiso states with a low growl. People like Taisuke made him sick. Not giving the boy a chance to stand and get in his face Hisao himself stand and walks some distance away. Scaling a tree he decides that he’d rather be alone. It’s not like he slept much to begin with.


----------



## Cursed panda (Sep 28, 2011)

*Akuma "Typhoon"- The Camp.*

The old man spoke, and then left. It was that simple in Typhoon's mind. That's all their Sensei ever seemed to do, speak and leave everything else to them. He didn't understand as to quite why he was their teacher. I mean, he taught them how to wield their blades but ever since then a lesson has been scarce and far in between, he quickly dismissed the thought as now the group would be tasked with the decision of who should guard the camp, and who was to lose their sleep.

Taisuke spoke first, volunteering for the position and insulting Misaki all in one. Of course she isn't one to take kindly to a place of a lower place in their hierarchy, and spoke up herself proclaiming that it should be the females of the group to watch over the night. This pissed off Hisao who stormed off to a nearby tree to spend his night, the group was falling apart already and Akuma hated it.

Now he wasn't one who thought teamwork should be essence and core of their group, but at the same time he didn't think it should be shrugged off so easily. In his mind he needed to do something to help, something to set the group at a momentary ease and let them at least get a goodnight sleep. This may be their last one for a while now that they where in the mist. His mind pulsated, searching for an idea.

_Ding!_

An idea finally drifted into his brain, "Taisuke, guard the west toward the river. Girls, guard the east, everyone else go to bed." He had said all he could say and now would just have to wait and see if his plan succeeded in calming the group. With that he walked over to a nearby tree and laid his head on it and within moments drifted off into sleep.


----------



## Laix (Sep 29, 2011)

*Misaki Nakano*
_Bodyguards_



Taisuke walks off to set up for the night, with Hisao and Akuma doing the same. One of them takes up a tree, while another just lays down on the patchy grass.

_'Okay, you got them to understand your point...'_ Misaki thinks to herself as her eyes wander between her comrades. Her point earlier was just to make Taisuke rethink what he said, and what she said was more on the spur of the moment. It only smashes into her now that she'd have to guard the camp for the night with Sachi.

_'But after my fuck-up earlier, would I be able to do it?'_

Gathering herself together, Misaki turns to Sachi to address her and says:

"Are you okay for doing night watch, Sachi?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2011)

*Taisuke*

He just heard enough from Hisao with his eyes closed, the guy was always saying things in the worst moments. People like him was the kind of people that annoyed Taisuke the most, arrogant and acting as if he were the best, the kind of guy he would completely sacrifice without hesitation in a bad situation. Opening one eye as the boy walked away, Taisuke just smiled to himself_"You were the one who delayed the killing the most, don?t judge me, punk."_he thought to himself.

After that he tried to sleep again, but then Typhoon came out with that weird idea of everyone cooperating to guard the camp. As if he would do so. He planned to take the last turn so he would be the one to sleep the most, that?s why he lured Misaki into a trap revealing her mistake, nothing else."Sorry, man. But As I said I?m taking the last turn _alone_"he answered with a cold tone though he didn?t want to be a jerk"She said they could do it by themselves so let them do as they want, bro".

It was not that he disliked the group, well he kind of hates Hisao, but the group itself was a good one. The only thing was that he just can?t trust in everyone easily, even though there has been almost a month since they are together.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2011)

Morning came quickly, certainly quicker than it seemed it should. The night had been peaceful and the nearby guards hadn't spotted them yet. Even so, Sensei didn't want to risk it.

"*Come on, y'lazy slobs,*" he shouted, "*Pack up, we're leaving in fifteen.* *Ookii Chinpo** and Hurricane, go fetch us breakfast while I take a piss. Everyone else, put on the Kumogakure no Sato outfits you were given. This is where the fun really begins, so try not to blow our cover.*"

Sachi stretched her arms and let out a small yawn, then shuffled over to her bag. It was a pretty tattered messenger bag, but it was important to her. Poking around inside of it, she pulled out a journal and a pencil and began to write...

----------------------------------------------


_Day 23_

_Yesterday went smooth. We're close to the border of the Land of Lightning now._ _Apparently we need to seek an audience with the Raikage once we find where the Village Hidden in the Clouds is, well, hidden. I get the feeling Sensei already knows where it is, but can't be bothered to point us in the right direction. That's just like him. I don't even know why he's with us if he isn't doing anything but eating the food we catch and sleeping all the time._

_Will just have to put up with him, I guess. It's for the Village Hidden in the Mist. It's for our home. They need us to become strong. We can handle a dead weight for a few years.

--------------------------------------

_Putting away her things, Sachi went to bathe in private while she waited for breakfast. "*This is where the fun begins, huh?*" she said to nobody in particular, "*Then I'd best put on my game face.*"​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 7, 2011)

The young _Oni_ stirred awake, he was not a morning person and the rough barking of their sensei was a horrible way of being interrupted from your pleasant but all too brief sleep. He tried to close his eyes and roll over but the sensei had picked up all of his tricks, even in this short time.

Getting Majin up had proven a simple task, a kick in the back worked every time. After a grunt and a dull thud, the boy picked himself off the ground and stretched himself out. A quick rub to the already bruised back was followed by a display of shamelessness as he undressed himself and started putting on his Kumogakure outfit right there in the middle of camp. Hopefully he wouldn't spoil anyone's appetite.


----------



## Laix (Oct 15, 2011)

*Misaki Nakano*
_Kill The Early Birds_

Just like any other person her age, Misaki hated waking up. The cushioned feeling of being locked in a far away place, following wherever your mind takes you. These are dreams, and the one thing that Misaki saw as an escape route. Whenever life was going shit, or maybe she just wanted to try something different, snuggling up to a cosy pillow and closing your eyes to let your mind wonder away.

It's only unfortunate that the life of a ninja requires them to be awake many more times then asleep.

Opening her eyes, Misaki could see a few of the group were awake. Misaki dashed behind a tree to put on her clothing, before joining the rest of the group.

"So is anyone going to cook something? I'm _starving!_" she groaned, rubbing her stomach for that added effect.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2011)

*Taisuke*

He woke up immediately after the call of their sensei. Seriously, that man had no manners, well it wasn?t as if Taisuke had them either."So early, so sleepy"he said before falling asleep again though as for him, the way to wake up taisuke wasn?t like with Majin but definitely wasn?t something funny either. "Wake up, brat!" those sweet words came out of the mouth of sensei at full power just in the ear of the boy. If his voice was already annoying while waking up everyone at the same time, how was it when he was shouting in your ear? 

"D-damn him, why is it that always..."still dizzy with his ears buzzing. He went over that outfit he had to put on, and took them with him going over to a bath already half naked, not that it really matters if someone already awake saw him. After all they were just kids.

It wasn?t long before he went back to the camp wearing his cloud village outfit. Sigh was the only thing he could do before saying"Seriously, this guys have horrible taste"he said and sat just there, waiting for the breakfast.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 16, 2011)

Majin

With his clothes on now and at the mention of breakfast, the Daikon felt obligated to step up. After all, he would let down the family name otherwise.

"Do we still got anything left foodwise?, the geezer has no shame."He made sure to keep his voice down, despite the fact he hated the master he was also the only person he feared more than his grandmother. "I could've sworn he keep eating food of my plate when I blink."

"I guess this will be the last chance to have a decent meal."Seeing as they were going deep into enemy territory. "If some of you guys could catch some fish, I'll try to make something out of what we got left." He said as he started looking around for their rations.


----------

